

‘Flat Design’ or Swiss Design? - chrisgillis
http://chrisgillisdesign.com/design/flat-design-or-swiss-design/

======
devinmontgomery
Well said. I'm not the first to make the observation, but the principles of
flat design also owe a great deal to the data-density work of Edward Tufte
(<http://www.infovis-wiki.net/index.php/Data-Ink_Ratio>) and the functionalist
school of industrial design as exemplified by Dieter Rams'"10 Principles of
Good Design"(<https://www.vitsoe.com/us/about/good-design>). Where flat design
diverges from these principles, I say go with originals.

~~~
chrisgillis
Thanks - I love that Dieter Rams page, so true. Tufte's book 'Envisioning
Information' has always been one of my favorites.

